# Is it a missionary's job to "transform culture"?



## Pergamum (Sep 24, 2011)

?

Is it?


----------



## rbcbob (Sep 24, 2011)

I would say no based on the Great Commission in Matthew 28. The missionary's job is to make disciples of all nations, etc. To be sure, the transformation of that culture may be a by-product of this work if there are numerous conversions under his preaching.


----------



## Tim (Sep 24, 2011)

Of course it is! Culture is the outworking of a worldview. If you change the worldview, you change the culture. And a missionary definitely wants to change the worldview (renewing of the mind, discern what is excellent, etc.). You are just doing it with spiritual tools and the inward work of the Holy Spirit.


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 24, 2011)

Tim:

Can you prove that more than Scripture? 

Aren't Christians supposed to "come out from among them" and isn't the Great Commission about disciples rather than societies?


----------



## bug (Sep 24, 2011)

But society is made up of individuals is it not. A singificant change in a number of individuals within a society will chnage that society. 

Other ways missionairies must change societies is by bringing education. How many languages are there where the driving force for it become a written language was to translate the bible. Bring such education is a massive change in culture. 

Is it not aslo the case that we are called to be salt in the culture in which we live, does that not imply that we influence culture around us?

However to merely chnage society is not the missionairy intent, rather it is a result of gosple propogation and also ways of facilitating gosple propagation.


----------



## Tim (Sep 24, 2011)

Pergs, what is your (biblical) definition of culture? Maybe we need to start from there.

---------- Post added at 08:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 AM ----------

The word "culture" is not in the KVJ, NKJV, NIV, NASB, or ESV.


----------



## Peairtach (Sep 24, 2011)

Is the preaching of the Gospel and the Law i.e. all the ethical commandments and principles of the Bible, properly interpreted - if blessed by the Spirit - not going to influence a culture in a Christian direction?


----------



## Tim (Sep 24, 2011)

> Num 25:1 And Israel abode in Shittim, and the people began to commit whoredom with the daughters of Moab.
> Num 25:2 And they called the people unto the sacrifices of their gods: and the people did eat, and bowed down to their gods.



Does this express characteristics of the _culture_ of Israel?

---------- Post added at 08:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:37 AM ----------




> Tit 1:12 One of themselves, even a prophet of their own, said, The Cretians are alway liars, evil beasts, slow bellies.
> Tit 1:13 This witness is true....



What about this one? Does it tell us about the _culture_ of the people of Crete?

---------- Post added at 08:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 AM ----------

Just trying do develop how the Bible might describe (a) _culture_.


----------



## Peairtach (Sep 24, 2011)

> *Culture* - mid-15c., "the tilling of land," from M.Fr. culture and directly from L. cultura "a cultivating, agriculture," figuratively "care, culture, an honoring," from pp. stem of colere "tend, guard, cultivate, till" (see cult). The figurative sense of "cultivation through education" is first attested c.1500. Meaning "the intellectual side of civilization" is from 1805; that of "collective customs and achievements of a people" is from 1867.
> 
> For without culture or holiness, which are always the gift of a very few, a man may renounce wealth or any other external thing, but he cannot renounce hatred, envy, jealousy, revenge. Culture is the sanctity of the intellect. [William Butler Yeats]
> 
> Slang culture vulture is from 1947. Culture shock first recorded 1940.



Online Etymology Dictionary


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 24, 2011)

Probably the words for tongues, tribes and nations, and peoples in Greek would be a better study than an english dictionary.

---------- Post added at 01:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 PM ----------

If a missionary answered "no" to the question in the OP, how would this impact his/her practice?



If a missionary answered "yes" to the question in the OP, how would this impact his/her practice?


----------



## baron (Sep 24, 2011)

Pergamum said:


> Is it a missionary's job to "transform culture"?



I also would answer no. Is that not Gods job to transform culture. While making disciples, transforming a culture would be a by product of conversions. Would it not?

If missionary's could transform a culture than we need to send a boat load to NY state. It seems our state or culture is going down fast.


----------



## bug (Sep 24, 2011)

baron said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> > Is it a missionary's job to "transform culture"?
> ...



Have you ever heard of William Carey? His ministry transformed the Bengali culture, and indeed the whole indian culture. Saying missionairies do not have any responsibility to the culture they minister in is like saying the church that sent them has no responsibility to be slt and light in the community it is placed in. Yes the transformation is the work of God, but God is pleased to work through means. Just as conversions do not happen without a 'preacher' (Rom 10:14) so society does not chnage if Christains are not salt and light.


----------



## Rich Koster (Sep 24, 2011)

I believe it is the missionary's job to introduce people to the one who can change them. When enough changed people reside in a common area, it will effect what are acceptable and encouraged practices, in that area. I consider it cause and effect.


----------



## Tim (Sep 24, 2011)

baron said:


> Is that not Gods job to transform culture.



I don't think anybody here would disagree that God is needed to accomplish this. Think we can say that we are talking about secondary means.


----------



## Herald (Sep 24, 2011)

rbcbob said:


> I would say no based on the Great Commission in Matthew 28. The missionary's job is to make disciples of all nations, etc. To be sure, the transformation of that culture may be a by-product of this work if there are numerous conversions under his preaching.



Amen. If there is a cultural change that takes place as a by product of making disciples than so be it. However, delivering the Gospel should be the primary goal of every minister of the Gospel.


----------



## elnwood (Sep 24, 2011)

According to Lloyd Kwast's four layer model of culture, behavior is informed by values, which are shaped by beliefs, and the worldview shapes beliefs. The worldview is at the core, and the task of the missionary is not simply to change behavior, or even values or beliefs, but to change the worldview with the gospel. Otherwise, any change in behavior or beliefs will not be permanent, or be syncretistic.

Is is the missionary's job to "transform culture"? It depends on how you define it. It's the missionary's job to transform PEOPLE through the gospel, and to do that the gospel must address the whole person, including their worldview. The gospel has implications and ramifications for the worldview and the culture.

However, it is not primarily the job of the missionary to "transform culture" in terms of changing laws, behaviors or beliefs. As demonstrated in the Kwast model, this is simply changing surface level beliefs and behavior, and not what gospel transformation is about.

On the other hand, transforming culture is certainly a good thing to do. I'm glad that William Wilberforce and William Carey helped end the practice of _sati_ (widow burning). If one has the power to restrain great evil, one ought to exercise it. In the same way, here we vote for laws that best reflect a gospel worldview. I think it can be a good testimony for the gospel. But this is not the job of the missionary.


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks, very well put.


----------



## Scott1 (Sep 24, 2011)

When God changes a person, it affects a family, family affects neighborhood, neighborhood affects community, community affects state, state affects nation, nation affects world... all of this happens more than we know, that's why it is so important to teach and live informed by the revealed will of God, all of life discipleship.

Look at Mr. Calvin's Geneva for example of this.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Sep 24, 2011)

Luther is alleged to have said (and many things so claimed are little more than rumors) that all he did was preach the gospel, and drink Wittenburg ale, and God did all the rest. And that sentiment rings true to me, regardless of how accurate the attribution. If I make it part of my job description to "change culture," or even "change people," I am pretty sure the truly vital aspects of my ministry are going to suffer.

There are always a handful of extraordinarily gifted people--like Calvin or Knox--who seem (and its probably more like providentially situated than intentional) like they had power to shape the society around them. But not every minister has those gifts. Many of us have just enough power to fulfill the minimum requirements of our vocation, while we struggle to maintain order in our homes, keep healthy relationships going with the people in our circles, and have a godly attitude more often than we display a sour one.

I think its cruel, and basically ignorant, to demand of pastors or missionaries that they automatically assume the burden of "transformation," along with their responsibility to shepherd the meek, but sometimes truculent sheep of Christ's fold.

If God has called you to be a public "mover-and-shaker" within the scope of your ministry, fine. Have at it, because I'm sure your core duties won't suffer for your aspirations. You'd never let that happen, right? But I have a request:Please don't make your extravagant expectations the standard expected from EVERY minister. Please don't get angry and resentful with the rest of us who aren't eager to add more to our full-plate. Because after you realize that your goals require cooperation, and your fellow-laborers aren't jumping on the bandwagon you're driving, the temptation is to criticize the others for their "lack of zeal," unfaithfulness to the legacy of "Calvin" (which of course you are so powerfully embodying), and the "non-Reformed" character of their ministry.​

More power to the Christian architect (plumber, magistrate, mother, etc.), whose faith informs his narrow endeavors. I'm a minister of Word and Sacrament. I am a Minister in another Man's government. His is a kingdom that is not of this world, and I'm (supposed to be) helping weary pilgrims make it through this wilderness, rather than developing the occasional oases into tony resorts. "Who is sufficient for _these things_," let alone for politics, government, economics, education, arts, and the rest of the social fabric all around us? No, not my responsibility, thank you very much. I'll leave the "big-picture" to the Christ who looks down upon the whole thing, and understands it all, and is managing its progress.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 24, 2011)

We are called to go forth baptizing and making disciples. It matters not what the rank a person is in Society. Teaching them to observe all things whatsoever He commanded us in the scriptures. We are to overcome evil with good. We are called to proclaim... 



> (Act 17:29) Forasmuch then as we are the offspring of God, we ought not to think that the Godhead is like unto gold, or silver, or stone, graven by art and man's device.
> 
> (Act 17:30) And the times of this ignorance God winked at; *but now commandeth all men every where to repent*:
> 
> (Act 17:31) Because he hath appointed a day, in the which he will judge the world in righteousness by that man whom he hath ordained; whereof he hath given assurance unto all men, in that he hath raised him from the dead.



After all, all authority in Heaven and Earth are given unto King Jesus. And whether they be heads of households or heads of state they are called to acknowledge the King. We are to warn them that they need to kiss the Son lest He be angry with them. The transformation comes from God. By our overcoming evil with good things around us will be transformed or changed. The healing of societal evil is restrained and overcome by our works done in faith because of the Love of God shed abroad in our hearts. Even in the unregenerate. God rains upon the just and the unjust. It is a war of worship. The devil comes to destroy. Christ came that we may have life and have it more abundantly.


----------



## rbcbob (Sep 24, 2011)

Tim said:


> Pergs, what is your (biblical) definition of culture? Maybe we need to start from there.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 AM ----------
> 
> The word "culture" is not in the KVJ, NKJV, NIV, NASB, or ESV.




The WORD culture does not appear in the Bible. 
However, the CONCEPT of culture is spoken of much.

CULTURE means different things to different people. In fact, the way that we have used it in the past few generations has changed somewhat from how it was used long ago.

Let’s try to track the development of this word and its meaning today. Then we can search our Bibles for principles that direct us in the way of the relationship between the Church and Culture.

 
1st WHAT IS CULTURE?

•	From Latin- cultura- meaning tillage or cultivation of the soil. Also from Latin- cultus- meaning worship or homage. Both the agricultural and religious meanings have been used in English for over 500 years.

•	As a term to describe the Civilization, Customs, & Artistic Achievements of a people, especially at a certain stage of its development or history__ “culture” has been used in English from the middle of the 19th century onward.

1936 Mind __ “In the modern world, with its ever-increasing facilities for culture-contacts, a world-culture is in process of formation.”

In 1948 T. S. ELIOT used the word as follows: 
“The culture with which primitive Christianity came into contact ... was itself a religious culture in decline.” __AND__ “Since... the scattering of Jews amongst peoples holding the Christian Faith, it may have been unfortunate ... that the culture-contact between them has had to be within those neutral zones of culture in which religion could be ignored.” __AND__ “The primary channel of transmission of culture is the family.”

In 1953 A. K. C. OTTAWAY in Education & Society used it this way: “A single word to express ‘the whole life of a community’ is a special use of the word ‘culture’, which has been developed by the social anthropologists.”

The 1963 British Journal of Sociology said “By ‘culture’ is meant the whole complex of learned behaviour, the traditions and techniques and the material possessions, the language and other symbolism, of some body of people.”
From these examples we can see that for the past 150 years the word culture has, increasingly, drawn from its “tillage of the soil” origins to address the distinctive characteristics and traits of a segment of society.

With this background I believe that we may safely say that Culture may refer to both 

•	the soil in which these characteristics and traits grow; as well as 
•	the crop or fruit which springs from this soil.


----------



## Iconoclast (Oct 1, 2011)

Is it a missionary's job to "transform culture"? 

Is it the churches Job to transform culture?

Is it the individual christians job to change culture?

Well...it is not our job to participate in "World Flight"
In whatever way we can ,we are to occupy until He comes. Not just in our homes,christian schools, or churches.
Obviously those three areas are to be ordered biblically. The question becomes what are we called to do with our neighbor?
Who is our neighbor?


> 12Wherefore, my beloved, as ye have always obeyed, not as in my presence only, but now much more in my absence, work out your own salvation with fear and trembling.
> 
> 13For it is God which worketh in you both to will and to do of his good pleasure.
> 
> ...



The change can only be brought about by revival among masses of people if God were pleased to grant them mercy.
Sometimes in the day we live in many times real christians seem to be a minority. It seems to be that they huddle together for mutual edification. The idea of the gospel going from sea to sea...seems remote.
We might not have the biblical view because some of our churches are small...so we think...well it is just the way it is.
God's purpose is worldwide;


> 27All the ends of the world shall remember and turn unto the LORD: and all the kindreds of the nations shall worship before thee.
> 
> 28For the kingdom is the LORD's: and he is the governor among the nations.
> 
> ...



We should do what we can in every sphere of life. I am not suggesting that we stop doing the first works, or setting aside clear duties in our churches or homes. I do think we need to examine are we taking steps to obey what the Lord would have us to do...and does our plan of action , match what God sets forth as biblical goals for us?


----------



## nicnap (Oct 1, 2011)

Contra_Mundum said:


> Luther is alleged to have said (and many things so claimed are little more than rumors) that all he did was preach the gospel, and drink Wittenburg ale, and God did all the rest. And that sentiment rings true to me, regardless of how accurate the attribution. If I make it part of my job description to "change culture," or even "change people," I am pretty sure the truly vital aspects of my ministry are going to suffer.
> 
> There are always a handful of extraordinarily gifted people--like Calvin or Knox--who seem (and its probably more like providentially situated than intentional) like they had power to shape the society around them. But not every minister has those gifts. Many of us have just enough power to fulfill the minimum requirements of our vocation, while we struggle to maintain order in our homes, keep healthy relationships going with the people in our circles, and have a godly attitude more often than we display a sour one.
> 
> ...



Well said.


----------

